# SquirrelMail und phpMyAdmin



## lomdar (16. Okt. 2009)

Hallo,

habe ISPConfig 3.0.16 nach der Anleitung "The Perfect Server - Ubuntu 9.04 [ISPConfig 3]" installiert. Soweit scheint alles geklappt zu haben, ich habe nur zwei Probleme:

1.) Ich kann nicht mit meinserver.ltd/phpmyadmin auf den phpMyAdmin zugreifen. Die Seite lädt eine Weile und dann kommt eine 403 Forbidden Error. 

2.) SquirrelMail: Wenn ich eine Mail-Account anlege kann ich mich anschließend ohne Problem beim SquirrelMail anmelden. Ich sehe mein Inbox, kann Mails versenden, die Einstellungen ändern etc. Nur wenn ich auf eine Mail zum Öffnen klicke, lädt die Seite eine Weile und es passiert nichts mehr.

Michael


----------



## Till (17. Okt. 2009)

Schau mal bitte in das error.log des apache und das error.log der Webseite, was dort als Fehler drin steht.


----------



## lomdar (18. Okt. 2009)

Also für phpmyadmin steht folgendes im Apache error.log:

[Sun Oct 18 20:29:59 2009] [error] [client 95.91.197.99] client denied by server configuration: /usr/share/phpmyadmin/

Für das SquirrelMail Probeme steht leider nichts im error.log oder access.log


----------



## Till (19. Okt. 2009)

Schau mal bitte hier:

http://bugtracker.ispconfig.org/index.php?do=details&task_id=937

Du findest den Workaround dafür am Ende der Kommentare.


----------



## lomdar (19. Okt. 2009)

Das wars! Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## kidmay (27. Okt. 2009)

so gleich mein erster beitrag hier. Ich nutze debian 5.0 also ich bekomm das iwie nicht hin. ich habe die version 3.0.1.5 in errorlog steht folgendes.

```
[error] [client xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx] File does not exist: /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/web/phpmyadmin
```
Jetzt bin ich in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled hab mir die 000-ispconfig.conf angeschaut.

in dem workaround steht drin das man folgendes einfügen soll 
	
	



```
<Directory /usr/share/phpmyadmin>
        Order allow,deny
        Allow from all
</Directory>

<Directory /usr/share/squirrelmail>
        Order allow,deny
        Allow from all
</Directory>
```
meine config sieht so aus 
	
	



```
LogFormat "%v %h %l %u %t \"%r\" %>s %B \"%{Referer}i\" \"%{User-Agent}i\"" combined_ispconfig
CustomLog "| /usr/local/ispconfig/server/scripts/vlogger -s access.log -t \"%Y%m%d-access.log\" -d \"/etc/vlogger-dbi.conf\" /var/log/ispconfig/httpd" combined_ispconfig

<Directory /var/www/clients>
    AllowOverride None
    Order Deny,Allow
    Deny from all
</Directory>

# Do not allow access to the root file system of the server for security reasons
<Directory />
       AllowOverride None
       Order Deny,Allow
       Deny from all
</Directory>

# Except of the following directories that contain website scripts

<Directory /usr/share/phpmyadmin>
Order allow,deny
Allow from all
</Directory>

<Directory /usr/share/squirrelmail>
Order allow,deny
Allow from all
</Directory>


NameVirtualHost xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx:80
NameVirtualHost xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx:443
```
meine http.conf und port.conf von apache2 sind leer.und noch etwas ist mir aufgefallen wenn ich apache2 neustarte kommt 

www:~# /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
Restarting web server: apache2[Tue Oct 27 01:33:40 2009] [warn] NameVirtualHost xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx:443 has no VirtualHosts
 ... waiting .[Tue Oct 27 01:33:42 2009] [warn] NameVirtualHost xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx:443 has no VirtualHosts
.


da ist das doch schon richtig drin oder nicht? Ich bin dem perfektsetup gefolgt und habe nur im isp einen kunden und eine domain eingestellt.
Bevor ich das gemacht hab bin ich noch auf xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx/phpmyadmin gekommen

vielen Dank für die Antworten


----------



## Till (27. Okt. 2009)

Das ist soweit alles ok. Was genau steht im error log der Webseite (nicht im globalen), wenn Du xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx/phpmyadmin aufrufst.


----------



## kidmay (29. Okt. 2009)

also wenn ich domain.de/phpmyadmin aufrufe zeigt er Fehler 404 und im errorlog steht file würde nicht existieren, tut er aber. 
wenn ich jetzt xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx/phpmyadmin eingebe kommt wieder Fehler 404 

[Thu Oct 29 19:05:26 2009] [error] [client xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx] File does not exist: /var/www/domain.de/web/phpmyadmin
[Thu Oct 29 19:05:42 2009] [error] [client xxx.xxxx.xxxx.xxx] File does not exist: /var/www/domain.de/web/admin

und mir ist aufgefallen 

[Thu Oct 29 18:10:38 2009] [error] [client xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx] File does not exist: /var/www/domain.de/web/phpmyadmin, referer: http://xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx:8080/index.php


----------



## Till (30. Okt. 2009)

Dann poste bitte mal die Ausgabe von:

ls -l /var/www/domain.de/web/phpmyadmin

um zu sehen, ob der phpmyadmin wirklich dort existiert.


----------



## kidmay (30. Okt. 2009)

findet er nicht. hm... aber in dem tuturial steht doch 

```
ln -s /usr/share/squirrelmail/ /var/www/webmail
ln -s /usr/share/phpmyadmin/ /var/www/phpmyadmin
```
müsste das dann nicht heisen 


```
ln -s /usr/share/squirrelmail/ /var/www/domain.de/webmail
ln -s /usr/share/phpmyadmin/ /var/www/domain.de/phpmyadmin
```


----------



## Till (1. Nov. 2009)

Nein, da das Tutorial squirrelmail und phpmyadmin über den sog. default vhost verlinkt und eben nicht übder die Website. Über die Webseite würde das garnicht gehen, da die sourcen außerhalb des web root liegen.

Du musst also die IP Adresse bzw. eine Domain die nicht als Webseite eingerichtet ist für den Zugriff auf phpmyadmin und squirrelmail nehmen.

Oder aber, was die bessere Lösung ist, Du erstellst Dir eine neue Webseite "phpmyadmin.deinedomain.de" und installierst darin dann ein aktuelles phpmyadmin von http://www.phpmyadmin.net und das gleiche dann für squirrelmail.


----------



## kidmay (1. Nov. 2009)

keine ahnung ist doch scheise .... jetzt hab ich den mist an die 20 mal neuinstalliert und es geht immernoch nicht. Wie komm ich jetzt an meine Datenbanken? Wiso geht das nur bei mir nicht? kann es sein das es wegen dem HttpNamevirtualhost liegt? Das kann ich mir selbst doch nicht zumuten jedesmal das zu machen wenn ich an die 1000 kunden bei mir drauf hab? Ich bin ja nicht ganz bescheuert. Dann kann ich mir ISp config doch sparen wenn die kunden nicht über ihr panel auf phpmyadmin zugreifen können


----------



## Till (1. Nov. 2009)

Hat irgend jemand gesagt dass Du irgend was 20 mal neuinstallieren sollst? Du solltest überhaupt nichts neu installieren und wenn man etwas 20 mal macht wird es davon auch nicht besser..

Also, Du hast jetzt wie von mir vorgeschalgen eine neue Website phpmyadmin.deinedomain.de erstellt und kannst diese auch im browser erreichen? Danach hast Du phpmyadmin installiert? Und was geht jetzt daran genau nicht?


----------



## kidmay (1. Nov. 2009)

Ich setze meinen Root grad wieder neu auf weil es einfach gehen muss. Kann es sein das es nicht läuft weil ich bei der debian minimal installation als hostname www.domain.de hab und als fqdn auch www.domain.de?


----------



## Till (1. Nov. 2009)

Also der FQDN des Server sollte nicht identisch mit einer website sein, die Du anlegen möchtest. Sonst kommt der apache später mit den vhosts durcheinander. Nimm als fqdn eine subdomain so wie im Tutorial vorgeschlagen. Z.B. server1.deinedomain.de


----------



## kidmay (1. Nov. 2009)

ok Tim ich probiere es und melde mich wieder sry das ich vorhin bissel ungehalten war aber mich stinkt es langsam an und iwann verliert selbst der geduldigste ossi selbst die nerven.


----------

